# CPT code for open achilles tendon lengthening



## coders_rock! (Jan 27, 2014)

Please help with the CPT code for Achilles tendon lengthening, as well as FDL and FHL lengthening.

Thank you.


----------



## StacyAnnSC (Jun 10, 2015)

27685 - single tendon
27686 - multiple tendon, same incision


----------

